# Help me choose a campground



## bulbasaur (Jun 20, 2011)

My friend and I are going on a camping trip, most likely three days. We need help selecting a campground. It must be within a day's drive from Vancouver BC. Potable water is a plus, but not a necessity. Preference goes to National and Provincial parks on the Mainland, but Vancouver Island would work fine. Drive-in and hike-in are all OK. Emphasis is placed on scenery and trails around the area.

So, umm, any recommendations from BC people, or just people who have been to a specific BC park? Or Washington would work too, I guess.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 20, 2011)

I think your best bet is just googling the area and see what campsites come up. I don't know, but afaik not many here live in the Vancouver area. I have been to Vancouver a few times, and gone hiking through the surrounding area, but it's a very, very long time ago and since I was just a little boy back then I do not remember the campsites - nor whether they still exist. Your best bet is probably to either just go there and find out or use the internet. You may even be able to book in advance

What I do know is that Vancouver Island is awesome


----------

